# Pakistani citizen living in Canada, wants to do medical in Pakistan



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

long title? i know  I read the thread created by Rehan. Very good thread, lots of information. Unfortunately, i still have a couple of unanswered questions. As the title suggests, I am a Pakistani citizen and I moved to Canada when i was 12. Now I am doing my last year of high school and after that I want to go back to Pakistan and do my medical. I have searched on the site but I found nothing about Canada, only the U.S. I assume it should be the same standards since we are very closely related. 

1. I understand to apply for the IBCC Equivalence Certificate, you need one year in biology with labs, one year in chemistry with labs, and one year in physics with lab. I have take grade 11 and grade 12 chem and biology, both of them included a couple of labs. SO i assume I okay there. Now for physics, I am wondering if "One year" refers to one semester of physics or one whole school year of physics. The difference for me is that if it refers to one semester of physics then i only need Grade 11 physics. But if it means one WHOLE school year then i need grade 11 and grade 12 physics. That is my first question. 

2.My chemistry and biology classes had labs included throughout the course, there was not a separate course that had labs ONLY, so is that okay? does that count as "one year in biology with labs, one year in chemistry with labs"?

3.Is there an entry exam for King Edward Medical University that I will have to take, if I go from Canada to Pakistan and apply after receiving my IBCC Equivalence Certificate? 

4.Do I have to be outside of Pakistan to apply under PTAP?or can I be in Pakistan and still apply under PTAP? 

These are all my questions so far. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright so you're just in highschool so you need biology, chemistry, and physics in grade 11 and 12. Don't worry about the labs, that would be if you were in college. One year of physics simply means that you need to take physics in your schools year, whether its semetered or term. From what I know, you need to take physics in both grade 11 and 12 if you want to go through the IBCC.


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

trust me... do bio, chem, physics in both grade 11 and 12 if you want IBCC to even look at your papers...


----------



## pakigirl711 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, I live in USA(US Citizen) I would like to go to medical school in Pakistan. I graduated in 2006 from high school and went to college for Medical Laboratory Technologist. I have been working in a hospital for almost 2 years. I have a question do I need to take any other specific classes to get in? or will they even look at all the college classes I took? Microbiology, Blood bank, etc..


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

pakigirl711 said:


> Hello, I live in USA(US Citizen) I would like to go to medical school in Pakistan. I graduated in 2006 from high school and went to college for Medical Laboratory Technologist. I have been working in a hospital for almost 2 years. I have a question do I need to take any other specific classes to get in? or will they even look at all the college classes I took? Microbiology, Blood bank, etc..


No they don't look at your College classes at all.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't know if I'm right...maybe wrong. I think Aga Khan would consider college classes... or you can give the MCAT. Some schools would take that.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

AhmadNizami said:


> long title? i know  I read the thread created by Rehan. Very good thread, lots of information. Unfortunately, i still have a couple of unanswered questions. As the title suggests, I am a Pakistani citizen and I moved to Canada when i was 12. Now I am doing my last year of high school and after that I want to go back to Pakistan and do my medical. I have searched on the site but I found nothing about Canada, only the U.S. I assume it should be the same standards since we are very closely related.
> 
> 1. I understand to apply for the IBCC Equivalence Certificate, you need one year in biology with labs, one year in chemistry with labs, and one year in physics with lab. I have take grade 11 and grade 12 chem and biology, both of them included a couple of labs. SO i assume I okay there. Now for physics, I am wondering if "One year" refers to one semester of physics or one whole school year of physics. The difference for me is that if it refers to one semester of physics then i only need Grade 11 physics. But if it means one WHOLE school year then i need grade 11 and grade 12 physics. That is my first question.
> 
> ...


I assume you're now a citizen of Canada correct? 

1.YES you need to take physics, and in order to take Physics 12 you need to take Physics 11 as a prerequisite. If you haven't taken physics, I suggest you start looking into summer school ASAP. The IBCC won't even bother with you if you don't all all your basic sciences, mathematics and English completed (for both 11 and 12). 

2. Don't worry about labs/classes, look at your student transcript. If it says BIOLOGY - CREDIT 1.00 then you're fine. 

3. I'm not sure about KE, you should call them to find out. 

King Edward Medical University
Nelagumbad, Anarkali, 
Lahore, Pakistan. 
54000
TEL: 9211145-54 
[email protected]

4. TA seats I know nothing about, all I know is that a lot of Bengalis and Arabs manage to grab those seats. #confused 

Hope that helps. Contact the school you're wanting to go to if you want the best information. Cheers.


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for the information so far. I was also wondering for grade 12 math do I need calculus and advanced functions? Because they are both separate courses. Or do I need advanced functions? They are both university courses. Also this questions is in terms of getting the IBCC certificate.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

If you have all the 3 sciences and english then you're fine. Other then that, it can be any "university" course of choice. 
Like for example, I took both advanced functions and calculus. For IBCC, they consider 5 courses in grade 12 and 5 in grade 11. So they took my 3 sciences and english, and my calculus course, cuz that was one of my highest marks. So they will take in you're best course other then the 4 required.

As far as I know...advanced functions is a prerequisite for calculus, so a lot of people end up taking advanced functions and not calculus. But in the end it's your choice.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

pakigirl711 said:


> Hello, I live in USA(US Citizen) I would like to go to medical school in Pakistan. I graduated in 2006 from high school and went to college for Medical Laboratory Technologist. I have been working in a hospital for almost 2 years. I have a question do I need to take any other specific classes to get in? or will they even look at all the college classes I took? Microbiology, Blood bank, etc..


I think you have don associate if yes then you have to apply in HEC not in ibcc but for that you must obtain any diploma and two years of education with proves and also that institute must be recognized by hec. if you want to see your institute is recognize by hec or not, the web is Council for Higher Education Accreditation (CHEA) (2010). All institutes are in the list from all around the world If you haven't don associate(two years of education) or your college isn't recognized by hec then you have to contact with IBCC and they will only care about your high school, college classes will not be in equivalence. Yes they can help you to get admission if you?ll get any problem by ibcc. SAT is imported if ibcc will give any problem then also you can try to get admission by SAT scores in very few privet colleges. Note: if you see your college isn't in the list of hec still countect with hec may be they will help you to get admission and will prvoed you more info.
Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello Wassay this might be out of the blue but can you please elaborate a little bit on the IBCC equivalence part. So basically from what I understand is that they take your 5 best marks from Grade 11 & 12. And in order to get a medical equivalency you need Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, and (any other elective - your highest grade) in both grades 11 & 12 from a Canadian high school. 

So after they see all these courses they take an average out of the 10 courses and deduct - 15%? Correct? Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah that's correct.
But they don't exactly average out the 10 courses exactly the way you stated. I posted a post on the formula. It's been a while so I sort of forgot the exact formula.
It's somewhere here. Just scroll down.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges-39.html

You'd have to confirm it with IBCC because It's been a few years. So I'm not sure if they still stick to it. They probably do though.


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks bruv. Thanks for the valuable piece of info. I'll look into it, although seems very confusing not sure if they'll deduct a 15 or 20. I guess I'll just have to send in my stuff and wait for them to butcher away my grades and give me an equivalency. Cheers!


----------

